# Grooming/nails



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi... I took Finn to his first conformation class last Monday. We had lot's of fun. While I was there the person who taught the class commented on the fact that all the dogs present had nails that were way to long. He showed us one of his dogs which happened to be a toy breed. The nails looked like little buttons on her paws. They were so tiny.So my question is it the same with a golden or can they be a bit longer? 
I also want to know those of you that show how much of your own grooming do you do, and how did you learn?
The people I met pointed out goldens are one of the most competitive ring, and much harder to finish a dog, and the more I could learn to do myself the more helpful it would be.
So I'm gathering info.... help me out guys. Thanks


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I've heard one golden breeder comment that nails that show through a well groomed paw is a pet peeve. Another breeder commented that a well shaped paw looks nice, nail showing, or no nail showing--this was said at a golden retriever grooming seminar I once attended.

In conformation, you always try to present your dog as it meets the standard. The standard regarding feet for the golden retriever states as follows: " Feet medium size, round, compact, and well knuckled, with thick pads. Excess hair may be trimmed to show natural size and contour. Splayed or hare feet to be faulted."

So, in interpreting the standard, you have to picture in your mind what those feet look like--certainly the dogs need nails to dig and to provide traction with the paws but if the feet are to be round and compact, the nails can't be "long." What is long? It all depends--I think some goldens can get away with longer nails than others, depending on the conformation of their feet--I know, for me, that my golden's feet look her best, in terms up upkeep, with nails grinded every week with a dremel, and her feet trimmed every other week.

I also do my own basic grooming--I attended two golden retriever grooming seminars and if any are held in your area--go! Also, K9 Design (Anney) lives close to you--you also have the largest golden retriever club in the state, Mid-Florida, you have a big network--seek them out--Anney's goldens always look lovely--Anney, if MFGRC isn't holding a grooming clinic, you two can meet up before a show one weekend and Solas can observe you groom your gang? Solas, Anney (K9Design) finished her golden, ENTIRELY OWNER-HANDLED, in that competitive world--she is not far from you, so you have a good resource. (BTW, I am not compensated by K9Design! LOL! Go Gators!)

Just my two cents! Good luck, and hope this helps! Oh, and the clicking that you hear are your charge cards saying "use me, use me." There's scissors and shampoo and grooming table and blow dryer and strippers and brushes--oh my! Just mentioning this, and my charge cards are starting to click in sympathy for your charge cards--I have to tell them to be quiet right now--that I don't need to get any more conformation stuff (or do I?)


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL! Thanks for the good info. I haven't heard from Anney yet, but I sent her my numbers.I hear the clicking too, and my Significant Other is trying to find the scissors to cut my cards before I make it to the door. LOL!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am doing it all myself (scary, yes). I am lucky as I have found someone close that is helping me (had asked someone farther away to help me, which she said yes). Just seek people out and be friendly. I can honestly say, I have not yet anyone (at least in my area) that has not been nice to me and offered help. Shoot--even on the first day they ever met me!

Nails--I am just told the shorter you can keep them the better. It is a pain--and I go at it on a weekly (or more) basis with the dremel. Good luck!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't have a dremel yet, but I was able to cut Finns nails pretty short.Actually they weren't that long.I was lucky that the people I met all seemed to be friendly,.but there were no other golden owners. I don't think the lady with the Bassett Hound or the one with the Sheba Inu can help me with grooming.LOL!
I think I will be joining the Mid Florida Golden Club in Orlando so I can meet more golden lovers, and people that show. It is a far drive but a lot of people from my are go down there.So I may get lucky enough to meet someone closer to me.For now though.... I think I can learn a lot from the people I just met.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

My advice is buy a dremel but not one made for pets. Go to the hardware store. They are better quality and a lot less $$$. I work hard to make sure my nails are nice and short. They are not nibs but hardly show when the foot it groomed. Keep in mine nails that are too long can make your dogs feet splay.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I always use a Dremel on our dogs and I grind their nails super short. Like Ash said, they barely show. I grind all the way down until just before I get to the quick. If I get a tiny pinprick of blood, that's when I stop. I grind their nails about every 3-4 days to keep them as short as possible.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I can't wait to buy a Dremel... I have always wanted one. So if you grind to the point of the quick and stop. Does the quick then receed so the next time you grind you can grind shorter?


----------

